# Birichino



## DavìdV

Visto una publicità di recente dove un vigile fa una multa ad un auto parcheggiata, il conducente arriva,la prende e con sorpresa trova scritto "birichino"?

Esiste nella lingua italiana?
E' un diminuitivo?
Si scrive con una o due *C?*
*Vi ringrazio biricchini *


----------



## calamari

Il termine *birichino*, nella Bologna di secoli fa, indicava il bambino di strada (l'analogo dei lazzaroni a Napoli).
L'origine della parola è incerta; il termine è entrato nel lessico italiano come sinonimo di "monello".


----------



## gabrigabri

Si pronuncia con due "c", ma si scrive con una sola.


----------



## DavìdV

Ma come faccio a scriverla con una c e pronunciarla con due?
Forse sbagliamo a pronunciarla? E' una pronuncia dialettale.


----------



## gabrigabri

DavìdV said:


> Ma come faccio a scriverla con una c e pronunciarla con due?
> Forse sbagliamo a pronunciarla? E' una pronuncia dialettale.




Io quando la pronuncio, la pronuncio come se fosse una doppia, non penso che sia dialetto.

Come pronunci tu la parola "azione"? C'è una "z" ma se ne sentono due´.


----------



## Silvia10975

Personalmente lo pronuncio come lo scrivo, con una C. In altre zone della Toscana, dove la C in questo caso quasi non si sente, suonerebbe "birihino". Da me (che vivo un pochino più al sud) la C si sente di nuovo, ma è leggera e comunque non doppia.
 Silvia


----------



## DavìdV

Può sembrare che ci sia una doppia ma in realtà e solo una piccola pausa.
Se provi a pronunciarla lentamente te ne rendi conto. Almeno per me è così.
Forse anche in birichino è così... biri'chino... az'ione.


----------



## gabrigabri

Ho visto sul dizionario: esistono sia biricchino che birichino (si viene rimandati sulla versione con una "c"). Probabilmente io dico quella con due "c".
E allora quella con una "c" si pronuncia giustamente con una "c"!


----------



## sabrinita85

Io anche dico la versione con due "c"!


----------



## DavìdV

Io in genere la pronuncio con 2c, più che altro l'ho sentito così.
Penso che forse abbiamo esaurito questo argomento.
Grazie


----------



## Oluja

Veramente se si scrive con una C si dovrebbe pronunciare con una C...


----------



## Necsus

E' molto diffusa, ma inesatta, la grafia _biricchino_ (Treccani).

QUI un simpatico elenco di errori frequenti di raddoppiamento/ scempiamento consonantico:

accellerare => accelerare
avvallo => avallo
biricchino => birichino
Caltanisetta => Caltanissetta
collutazione => colluttazione
eccezzionale => eccezionale
esterefatto => esterrefatto
Macchiavelli => Machiavelli
Missisipi => Mississippi
pressocché => pressoché
scorazzare => scorrazzare

A cui si possono aggiungere:
anedottico => aneddotico
colluttorio => collutorio
inteligente => intelligente
suba(c)queo => subacqueo

Per le parole con una eventuale doppia possibilità di grafia e pronuncia possono essere interessanti anche il thread su 'soprattutto' e quello sul 'raddoppiamento'.​


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Per le parole con una eventuale doppia possibilità di grafia e pronuncia


In questa categoria penso che possa rientrare anche _birichino_/_biricchino_, con buona pace del Treccani (e del Devoto-Oli 2007).
Se ne ritrovano esempi nel De Sanctis e in Pirandello e come variante è considerata dal GRADIT e del DISC.


----------



## Necsus

bubu7 said:


> In questa categoria penso che possa rientrare anche _birichino_/_biricchino_, con buona pace del Treccani (e del Devoto-Oli 2007).
> Se ne ritrovano esempi nel De Sanctis e in Pirandello e come variante è considerata dal GRADIT e del DISC.


Grazie per le segnalazioni. Comunque io personalmente temo che continuerò a pensare come corretta, forse anche sbagliando, unicamente la versione con una sola 'c' che ho sempre usato, visto che oltre al Treccani e al Devoto-Oli, continuando l'elencazione di fonti, anche il DOP lo segnala come errore, mentre nei due vocabolari online (Garzanti e DeMauro) e nello Zingarelli il termine 'biricchino' con la doppia 'c' non figura proprio. Poi, naturalmente, è noto che in una comunità linguistica un errore (o presunto tale) ripetuto da un numero crescente di parlanti alla fine spesso prende il sopravvento sull'eventuale regola. E allora mi arrenderò all'eventuale evidenza.


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Grazie per le segnalazioni.


Prego, caro Necsus. 
Voglio precisare che considero anch'io raccomandabile la forma _birichino_ ma visto che diversi autorevoli dizionari riportano, come semplice variante, la forma _biricchino_ mi sembra eccessivo considerarla errata; proprio per le ragioni, di frequenza nello scritto e presenza nei lessici, che hai tanto chiaramente esposto.


----------



## DavìdV

Onestamente non trovo errato poter pronunciare in due modi una parola. 
Invece considero una limitazione averne soltanto una. La nostra lingua è una delle più musicali. Pensate alla differente musicalità tra biricchino e birichino... Pensatela in una poesia, anche un solo suono o pausa può cambiare un espressione.
Perchè scegliere quando ne possiamo avere due?


----------



## zipp404

Nuova Domanda​
Voi come parafrasereste «birichine», in qualità di aggettivo, nel contesto sottostante ?

*Contesto*

Il Re delle Scimmie Alate racconta la loro antica storia quando erano libere e vivevano felici nella foresta.
__​
«Una volta eravamo libere e vivevano felici nella foresta: svolazzavamo da un albero all’altro, ci cibavamo di frutta e noci e facevamo quel che volevamo, perché non avevamo nessuno che ci comandasse. *Forse alcune di noi, a volte, erano un po’ *birichine: tiravano la coda agli animali che non avevano le ali, cacciavano gli uccellini e gettavano le noci addosso alle persone che camminavano nella foresta.»


----------



## bearded

zipp404 said:


> Voi come parafrasereste «birichine»...


Io direi ''impertinenti / birbantelle''.


----------



## lorenzos

Anche _monelle._


----------



## Passante

Bricconcelle


----------



## Nadia Lev

Ciao a tutti! Vorrei capire se si puo usare l'espressione FARE IL BIRICHINO parlando di una  bambina, una ragazza. Oppure in questo caso bisognerebbe  dire FARE LA birichinA. Grazie!


----------



## ohbice

Nadia Lev said:


> Ciao a tutti! Vorrei capire se si puo usare l'espressione FARE IL BIRICHINO  parlando di una  bambina, una ragazza. Oppure in questo caso bisognerebbe  dire FARE LA birichinA . Grazie!


----------

